# Olive pips (seeds)



## daryl (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to find out if olive pips are safe to use for smoking.

If so how do you prepare them.

Daryl ozzie smoker


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello.  Welcome.  I see this is your first post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  As for your question: Olive wood is safe for smoking so I would ASSUME the seeds would be safe.  As for prep, they would need to be dried.  You must have access to H*** of a lot of olive pips if you are thinking of using them for smoked flavour!  I would think you would need some sort of tray type smoke generator; like the AMNPS, due to the seeds being so small.  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

*Just did a test run with the olive pips -heaps of smoke*

*going to smoke some chicken wings & thighs tomorrow*

*Will post to say how they go.*


----------

